# B5 Passat 2.8L ATQ P1411,P1423 Cleaning Clogged Combi Ports- Quick Fix?



## Lambo 1 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a high mileage 2000 Passat which I've diagnosed to have plugged combi ports in the cylinder heads. I've cleared the carbon in the area of the ports that the combi valves mount but feel there are further deposits inside the heads beyond that point that have the passage/passages to the exhaust manifolds plugged up. As I'm not able to get compressed air out the exhaust when applied at the ports. Is there an Ace tech out there who's been here before, that has a suggestion for removing the rest of the deposits beyond what is accessible from the ports at the end of the heads, besides pulling the head/heads? Can I access what needs to be cleaned if I remove the exhaust manifolds or intake manifold to allow me access to the passages? I realize the combi's don't function as EGR so removing intake manifold is not likely to help but someone else likely knows better than I. 

I'm not interested in SAI delete, so suggestions other than that please.

If anyone has pictures of a 30 valve head or heads already off an engine, to show the areas that the deposits are likely to be found or an illustration to show approximate points to be cleaned it would really be helpful.

I suspect short of pulling the heads there's probably no other way but before I go that route thought I would ask.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gettajetta13 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey there,

Sorry I don't have a solid solution to add. But I myself will be deleting the EGR valves likely this weekend to accompany the delete of my SAI. (super simple process). I will be in there cleaning and will be removing the intake manifold as well to remove EGRs, Y pipe. I'll take some pictures and let you know what I find out.

But quite honestly. If the EGR valves can be removed and closed off using metal plates, I don't think there is much significance to their routing and passage. There is still vacuum from the valley pan gasket (very large in fact) that a clogged EGR mount likely isn't going to cause a blown cam seal or VCG. I have become pretty intimate with my PCV system and tube routing as I replaced the entire system with my own custom hose configuration. Very few of these parts of the EGR SAI seem to be of legitimate use.


----------

